# Dont sleep and Drive



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

http://www.5pennies.us/images/No%20Seat%20Belt.avi


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

You shouldn't really sleep and drive....in my brother's graduating class a week before graduation the captain of the hockey team was driving and fell asleep crashed into a telephone pole and died...week before graduation.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I hope that guy is ok. Is that even real? Why would soemone have that in their dash?


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

Found out that that camera was placed by the business that guy works for. Its a video camera that records the inside of the vehicle when the driver is exceeding the speed limit or driving erratically. I guess they can be placed in the mirror without you even knowing. Kinda like a "big brother" kinda thing. Can probably bet that dudes dead though. :sad:


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

yea he looked dead to me, his dead went out the window.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

wont work for me


----------



## PastorAdam (Dec 16, 2003)

Well the camera could not have been in the rear view mirrior, because in the last scene of the video the rear view mirrior is in the air by the man's head.....

All said and done, it will make you think twice about driving and dozing off.....I know I have done it a couple times......

Adam


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

holy sh*t!









that's f*cking crazy...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I sure hope hes not dead. There wasnt any blood and gore.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

oooh the guy prolly died or at least hurt his neck badly.

did a frame by fram view in PSP's Animation shop, and well uh... se for yerself


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Xenon, the sad part is that you can die without blood in a car crash, if the neck breaks there is seldom blood, externally that is. well at last he didnt get his head smashed in something outside like a cliff, i think we can say that for certain


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

sorry, I know its f'd up but i laughed my ass off when i saw that video.


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

Says it doesn't exist...


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

probably removed it like recently, which might mean the guy died. Thus to protect his identity or something.

Damn poor guy even barely slept and closed his eyes, and BOOM!! you should see carefully the look on his face.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I have it saved, I can send it to be host somewhere..I don't know


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

dont think so, even the site its hosted on dosent work. prolly just down


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

If he did die, we should refrain from viewing it or posting it, just out of respect


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2004)

I missed it. It looks like he took it off his webpage.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

yeah the site didn't work then i looked n looked n looked some more


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

It just worked for me! I had to click on play in media player and it took a sec ... 
but it worked!! That is one hell of a way to wake up (if he did!!)


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

it didnt work for me too crap i really wanted to see this


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

The website is back up, but... it's like a family page, I don't think it's the kind of movie they'd have on there.


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

man that stuff is crazie becus i go to skool 6 am in the morn then work rite after and get off @ 11 pm so im always falling asleep behind the wheel.. spooked me out, next time ill learn to pull over and take a quick nap.!! :sad:


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

damnit, didnt get to see it... :sad:


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

wont work 4 me either


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i wanted to see it


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

doesn't work


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> man that stuff is crazie becus i go to skool 6 am in the morn then work rite after and get off @ 11 pm so im always falling asleep behind the wheel.. spooked me out, next time ill learn to pull over and take a quick nap.!! :sad:


 yes, pull over. Better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

they took it off their site..hm wonder why?

Does anyone have a copy of it, and can host it. It is really worth seeing.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Who's the man? LINK!


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

link no worky


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

YES IT DOES!! look at the post before your post.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont know guys....this thread should be closed IMO....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

FYI he didn't die, I found out.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

how did you find out?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Here is the story about it, you can also tell by him saying "sh*t" faintly at te end, and the fact that if he had been dead, his leg wouldn't be so stiff, plus in the fallowing link, they say on the full vid he say "What the...." at the end of the video.
ANOTHER LINK!
I am still the man!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

It also is ironic that he is wearing a #3 shirt.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Who's the man? LINK!


 You da man! Thanks 94NDTA
The wild part is looking out the side window and seeing the car spin. I'm glad to hear that he was okay after that.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I dont think your link provided matches up with the incident depicted...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Either way, the link is provided by drive cam, I doubt they would post a video of a guy getting killed on the net, it would be just bad business.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

that story doesnt match up with the video, the story said the guy was driving a tow truck, thats not a tow truck. If he did die, his seatbelt probably would have saved his life. If he didn't die, he'll use it next time for sure.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

94NDTA NICE FIND!! yo da MAN!!

damn this vid is crazy, I can't stop looking at it...









How could the driver fall asleep while driving and it is that early in the morning..


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

ohhhh man thats nuts very cool video


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

hmm......still cant see it...


----------

